# are there any real legitimate ski bum type ski towns left out there?



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've had this growing mounting frustration with many ski towns around the states and especially with what I see Park City becoming. Nothing but fur and diamond galleries and super high end restaurants in old town Park City. options for ski and board bums are geting slimmer and slimmer and we're becoming a dying breed. Sure there are still plenty of bums around town and partying non stop. But the character of the town is just becoming so high end . with all these uber rich deer valley assholes roaming around . they aren't hardcore skiers. I wish main street had a few more dive bars with cheap PBR and maybe a few tattoo shops and pizza joints and seedier shit like that. Maybe a head shop and a old school record shop would be nice. insstead this place has fucking become aspen to the nth degree. 

where are the legit bum towns for hardcore serious boarders and skiers? I hear lots of good things about Crested Butte. and bozeman montana as well. and of course Jackson Hole.


----------



## 509Trevor (Nov 8, 2010)

I ski at Schweitzer in Idaho, I am from washington, the town of Sandpoint at the base of the mountain is pretty chill, only about 6k people live there. not very touristy or anything, just a small town feel.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I hear the BC interior might have what you're looking for, if what you're looking for is a 20:1 dude-to-betty ratio, everyone is dirty and smells like two-stroke, patchouli oil and or cannabis, and the grocery stores don't sell fresh produce between October and April.

But I've never been, so I have to trust my sources on this


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

David z is partially correct, we have fresh produce year round, you will only smell patchouli around Nelson and you will smell cannabis everywhere in BC. A few good town that come to mind are Nelson (Whitewater) Rossland (Red mountain) McKenzie (Powder King) Come to think of it almost any hill without a high speed quad still has a great ski bum feel.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Crested Butte is definitely still legit. Jackson is starting to become a smaller Aspen, IMO.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

Government Camp is the Mecca of all ski bums. Was down there for some summer riding at hood back in august, go look in the free camping grounds, that is where they graze and furnish shelter when they are not participating in their daily activities. At night they reside in the bars.




Oh, and forgot to mention.

My home resorts of Stevens Pass and Snoqualmie are quite skibum style areas. At snoqualmie theres a taco truck and sketchy grocery store where most of the locals pick up food from. At stevens there are a lot of motels, diners, and low key bars scattered along highway two within 20 miles of the mountain.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

No! Govt Camp sucks! All of Mt Hood is terrible, don't go there. Utah and Colorado is where you should stay.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

south fork and pagosa springs are pretty out there. there isnt much in either town. Pagosa has maybe 2000 residents, Maybe 3-4 bars in pagosa. 10-15 restaurants. 1 grocery store. most people go there to either chill in their resort hotsprings or to hit the snow. there are 3 places to buy boarding stuff in town and they have a mcdonalds and a sonic there... There are definately snowbums here.

southfork is super small with like maybe 250 people living there and has a non existant night lift. lol.


----------



## TsEthan (Feb 3, 2010)

Ca isnt looking too good?


----------



## Brentslide (Nov 22, 2010)

Red is teetering on uber cool resort status and will soon be on the anal retentive, yupster map. Too bad, nice steeps and mine shafts. Whitewater got the inaugural new chair and I give them 2 years for the pretentious to arrive. The king will hold strong for awhile because it's simply off the radar and much too far from an airport for the m(asses). A lot of flat terrain but a good vibe for sure.
I know of 5 great spots that remain but you'll have to find them on your own accord...
As for David z's sources on the Koots; I think he's a little delusional believing a marginalistic view. As long as it scares you away though...come to think of it the reality of Motown is truly a scary scene. I'd take two-stroke over gun powder anyday.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

dang, looking on the map and powder king is out in the middle of no where... lol just north of no where actually....


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Brentslide said:


> As for David z's sources on the Koots; I think he's a little delusional believing a marginalistic view. As long as it scares you away though...


i didn't say it scares _me_ away. BC interior is on my short list but it's gonna depend on timing/storms/etc. if I can make it there this season 

and yes, I'd prefer dirty hippies to gunpowder and crack rocks, any day.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

david_z said:


> i didn't say it scares _me_ away. BC interior is on my short list but it's gonna depend on timing/storms/etc. if I can make it there this season
> 
> and yes, I'd prefer dirty hippies to gunpowder and crack rocks, any day.


yea man. the powder highway. dying to get to revelstoke and kicking horse. right at the top of my list.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> I think any place that gets "noticed" is in danger of mutating into tinsel and glitter for all of the "pretty people". Colorado resorts and Utah resorts as well as Tahoe I think are really vulnerable to this because they are "famous" for great skiing..



well. park city is famous for the pretty people and all that bullshit. but I never cease to be amazed by all the tourists I meet here in PC that have been coming here for years and have never even heard of snowbird. it's fuckin amazing. to these folks, the only ski resorts in the world are vail, aspen, park city, and tahoe. they're fucking clueless.


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

<3 breckenridge... but the town is definitely a tourist pit... still my favorite place to board for a vacation, the locals are cool as shit for the most part... no elitist "I was born here, fuck you" mentality for the most part.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't know about ski towns. Yeah Banff is touristy but there is always lots going on plus loads of good restaurants and bars. I love Kicking Horse but the town of Golden is a shit hole.


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Yep, you pretty much go to Revelstoke and Kicking Horse to ride, nightlife is lacking at best.


----------

